

My 30 Day Challenge Learning the MEAN Stack – Lessons Learned (it Was Hard) - aaronm14
http://aaronmead.com/30-day-challenge/

======
flying_whale
Kickass stuff! Although if by chance you documented your way through out the
app and could share it, it would make a pretty decent guide for people looking
to go MEAN. And that would also add a lot of substance to the Technical
Details section of the post.

~~~
aaronm14
Thanks for the comment! That's a good idea, I will continue developing the app
and keep that in mind. Since I didn't really know what I was doing, I ended up
rewriting things several times anyway so I guess as long as I kept re-
documenting I would have been okay ha.

